

A tiny redesign of Basecamp's homepage from 37signals with Bootstrap Design - nate
http://ninjasandrobots.com/bootstrapping-design-redesigning-the-basecamp-homepage

======
alabut
He's learning design the healthy way - practicing the principles he's learning
and also keeping in mind that they're not strict rules, like physics.
Everything has to be contextualized to your own circumstances and tested in
the wild to see what holds up.

